# What would you put in an online dating profile?



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Specifically, the part where you describe yourself.

Even better, just type up the pretend profile in the words you would use.


----------



## Hollie Beth (Apr 15, 2018)

From an old dating profile I had: 

"According to Studies by People That Are In The Know, left-handed folks die before right-handed folks, so if at any point you find my profile interesting, you should message me before I die from the strain of being a lefty living in a righty world. On the bright side, as a lefty, I am in my right mind (ba dum tss).

Any who, I’m an artsy-fartsy, bookworm of an introvert. Does this mean I spend all of my time hiding out in my room avoiding the glare of a sunshine-y day while painting landscapes of trees made up of books? I mean… that may be a possibility. I like people, really, I do. I just don’t feel the need to go out every day, or even every weekend. If I do hang out with folks, I much prefer a more reserved settings. Whether it be fishing in a quiet area or watching a TV show with a friend at their place or mine in a quiet area, the key element is quiet. Busy places tire me. Nothing against cacophony of noise locales, but I prefer it in moderation.

* I suppose it bears adding that I'm looking for a Christian man (that takes it seriously). I thought marking the "Christian (and it's important)" box was enough, but it would seem it needs blatant stating. I think it is just as important for folks to agree on a spiritual level as it is for them to agree on if they want kids or not, if they want an open relationship or not. You know, those pesky little details that kinda make or break a relationship."


Granted, I'm a female, and from what I understand, I didn't actually need to put in so much effort. Literally, the fact that I'm a living-breathing female with a face on a dating site is enough for some guys.


----------



## ISTJ_1x2 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hollie Beth said:


> "According to Studies by People That Are In The Know, left-handed folks die before right-handed folks, so if at any point you find my profile interesting, you should message me before I die from the strain of being a lefty living in a righty world. On the bright side, as a lefty, I am in my right mind (ba dum tss).


Lol, I honestly thought you were man at first because of all the Dad jokes! xD I particularly agree with the last two paragraphs in your post, valid points!

For me, I’d just put "ISTJ", and I'd be glad to start a conversation with anyone who knows what that means and who is actually willing to talk to me knowing that I am one. I don’t like dating apps though so it would just be platonic/for fun.


----------



## Hollie Beth (Apr 15, 2018)

ISTJ_1x2 said:


> Lol, I honestly thought you were man at first because of all the Dad jokes! xD I particularly agree with the last two paragraphs in your post, valid points!


Hahaha! I blame my dad. Growing up with his corny dad jokes, I guess it wore off on me.


----------



## Koniak (Apr 30, 2018)

Admire my editing skills.


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

I am a hat enthusiast.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I guess hobbies, some basic world views I hold, and favorite activities. I'd probably be pretty boring with my write-up.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

When I tried that shit, I talked about a couple of core values, some characteristic traits of mine, about what I do well/what I am interested in (intellectual and sports stuff alike and whatever goals), how my attitude is to people, and mentioned a bit of my bad side too, overall I tried to show something from my insides too. Oh and the most basic requirements for a relationship (but really just basics)


----------

